

Home Depot Says 53M E-Mail Addresses Were Taken in Breach - william_stranix
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-11-06/home-depot-says-53-million-e-mail-addresses-were-taken-in-breach.html

======
bhhaskin
Whoa... that is quite a bit. I wonder if 3rd party vendor's username and
password really mean someone forgot to change the default login credentials
some where.

